# Fossil Fish And Plant Hunt This Weekend



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

After extensive research and cross checking geology maps with fossil forums I found a location in CT where we can find FISH and PLANT fossils in abundance. 

The fossils are located on the west bank of the Myer Huber Pond Guilford, CT 06437. There is a parking lot just off route 77 and a trail we can hike on.

I plan to go Sunday morning around 11 am. The area is cast in shadow at about 2 pm due to the Totoket mountain just behind it so an early show is key.

I would love some company when I go check it out this weekend. If anyone wants to come with the forecast is sunny and 50F so it should be a nice hike with good views and of course the prospect of finding your very own fossil from the Triassic period!

You will need:
-Small hammer
-Small digging tools like a garden trowel
-Back pack, or bucket or carrying bag for fossils
-Water bottle for drinking and washing off fossils
-Goggles
-Gloves 

We can meet at my house in Hamden if that is easier. Let me know!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Tempting... Still a little chilly for fossil hunting IMO, but it sounds like an interesting trip. I suppose the odds of actually finding something are low, but the hunt is half the fun


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I have high hopes since the source I found for it said the fossils were abundant. What that means exactly... ehhh you are probably right, but I think this site is a cut above other sites in terms of finding things.

Sooo... I'll see you there?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Eh, let me think about that one - I'll figure it out Saturday night prob'ly. Looking out the window and at the weather channel, I'm sort of thinking everything's going to be one big mud puddle this weekend, sunny or not - doesn't strike me as a good time to be poking around looking for, well, anything.


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Hey Michael,

I'd like to join you, but with the weather question, I wasn't sure whether it's still on for tomorrow.

-Bruno


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Bruno, my buddy from college just called me today and hes coming down for the weekend so we might not end up going fossil hunting. Not sure yet, I don't want to have you come all the way out here and we end up not going at all.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I just got roped into watching my friend's kid from 11-1:30 tomorrow, so I'm booked now.

Whatever you end up doing, have fun


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Zapins said:


> Hey Bruno, my buddy from college just called me today and hes coming down for the weekend so we might not end up going fossil hunting. Not sure yet, I don't want to have you come all the way out here and we end up not going at all.


Thanks for the notice, Michael. There's always next time.


----------



## ckyba (Dec 3, 2011)

Dear Zapins,

Was interested to hear about your fossil hunt near Meyer Huber Pnd. Did you go? Was it worthwhile?
I am interested in fossil hunting but not sure where to go in CT...

cheers, Grigory.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I did go, took me 2 hours or so to find the place in the woods. When I finally got there the actual fossils were not near the surface. A lot of erosion and leaf debris had covered everything. If you want to find anything you will need to bring a large spade and dig down through the topsoil to get to anything. I have looked extensively into where to find CT fossils over the last year or so and been to many sites. I still haven't found a place that has accessible fossils. I found the right type of rock in 3 locations but 1 location is behind a thrift shop and the exposed shale is about 1 foot above the ground and covered by a mountain so truly finding anything there will be hard but might be possible. The pond place I already mentioned and then another place near a quarry has the right type of rock and lots of it in a huge sheer cliff face. There is a lot of shale rubble at the bottom, but after spending about 6 hours there splitting shale I didn't even manage to find a fragment of anything, so I don't really think there is much there if anything at all. The other locations I went to didn't have anything. 

I used a bedrock geology map of CT to find where the underlying rock is shale. There isn't much in the south of CT except for the pond area and that state park, apparently there are more places up north near Hartford, but I haven't really been up there. Supposedly you an find dinosaur footprints in various places along some highways and in the woods, but I still haven't seen any. 

Let me know if you want the geology maps or the other info I have found on fossils in CT. Also let me know if you find anything, I'd be interested in checking it out.


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

Wish i seen this earlier today. I had no plans now i am stuck with mu girlfriend at the mall buying clothes haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Haha, I feel for you! Never did like clothes shopping. But the original post was from March of this year so it happened several months ago.


----------



## TooManyTanks (Dec 4, 2011)

Didnt realize the date haha!!!! Soooo sorry!!!! Lol!!! Atleast i now have an idea of whats going on out in ct now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teebo (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey I'm very new to this but would love to tag along sometime if you are searching for fish fossils anywhere near CT or RI. Feel free to email me direct if you are looking for someone to look with, [email protected]. Thanks, Scott.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds good Teebo. The main issue is finding a place that actually has fossils near CT/RI

I've found a few spots in NY state near Herkemer and in NJ but none in CT yet...

If you know of one let me know and we can visit together.


----------

